# Where can I buy a Lip spoiler for my 2018 Rs cruze hatch



## JayMF69 (2 mo ago)

Been struggling to find a front lip for my Gen 2 hatch Rs, Tried to look on Ebay but all I see is a post with a bad review about the sizes.
And also looking for a front tow hook or strap
Would really appreciate the help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gen II Lip Spoiler


I just saw this while looking for something for my Gen I. It is a bit pricey at $854.99, but you can get it down to $812.24 if you but two or more. I have no interest in this company or anything, I just know there is not a lot of stuff yet for the Gen II...




www.cruzetalk.com












Gen II Lip spoiler


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33059112547.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.25.6a82109fsAfPWR...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

